# Help <Samsung 32EH5000 users>



## sumit05 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have set the picture & sound to default settings but im getting low sound.Can any one plz post the best Picture & sound (equalizer) settings.

Thanks


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## Minion (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Help &amp;lt;Samsung 32EH5000 users&amp;gt;*

I am not sure but you may have set auto volume lever to too low.for best picture quality follows these steps 
1)set picture mode to movie you will find it in picture settings.
2)set picture size to screen fit.
3)set these feature off-energy saving/eco,dynamic brightness,dynamic contrast,edge enhancer,noise reduction,motion enhancement.
4)set colour temperature to warm 2.
5)set colour gamut to auto.
6)set gamma to 2.2
7)set backlight to 20,contrast 71,brightness 45,sharpness 50.

step 7 is based on user preference you can set whatever you are comfortable with.for sound setting use standard mode with trutheatreHD on.
I don't own a 32eh5000 but i found these setting when searching for best setting for 32eh4800 will be buying soon 

do these things in step 7 they are calibrated setting will provide you most out of tv.
Set backlight-20
contrast- 100
brightness-45
sharpness-0
colour-41


----------

